# The Myers House



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

Look at what someone's up to in my neck of the woods:

http://www.myershousenc.com/


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that is crazy awesome! Sound like awesome people!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

SWWWEEEEEETTTTT!!!!!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

*jealous* I wanna live in the Myers house! *pouts*


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Sooo cool !!! I know that I get the same feeling when I see the Psycho house at Universal Studios! I went last Friday, and I'm going again tomorrow and seeing the Psycho house and the front of the Texas Chainsaw Massacre haunt is awesome. Both look exactly like the real ones and give me the goosebumps when I stand in front of them!!


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

Umm wow, just wow.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I hadn't looked at that site in quite awhile - I think the last time I checked it out, they had just finished the foundation. They've come a long way since then, and it looks fabulous. I want a Meyers house...


----------

